# wanna to see some pics of 8 months pregnant mare??



## iloveappy (15 November 2010)

would like to see some of that as my mare is 8 months pregnant. who is bit poor at moment as i bought her about 8 months ago that she was very poor but now not too bad.

give me an idea of any mare who is at 8 months please

thanks


----------



## Whizz105 (15 November 2010)

Bella is 7 1/2 months and starting to get visibly bigger each week!

She is very wide! This is her second foal.


----------



## Mugsgame (16 November 2010)

This is my TB mare, taken last week, at almost 8 months.  She's an older mare who has already had several foals and her bump is lower rather than wide at the sides currently!


----------

